# קרדיטים!!!



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

קרדיטים!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 
לא יודעת למה אבל אני ממש מתרגשת להעלות את הקרדיטים שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קצת התלבטתי אם להעלות קרדיטים בגלל החשיפה אבל אתן עזרתן לי כ"כ לאורך כל הדרך, קיבלתי מכן הרבה המלצות ולמדתי מכן הרבה ובנוסף היו לנו ספקים פשוט מדהימים שהחלטתי שאני חייבת לשתף!


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

ההצעה 
אנחנו כבר הרבה מאוד (מאוד) שנים ביחד (לא מגיל שמתחתנים בכלל) וכבר לפני הרבה שנים כשדיברנו על זה אמרתי לו שאני לא רוצה הצעת נישואים גדולה, בעיקר לא מול עוד אנשים ואם אפשר פשוט שיקנה טבעת וכשיהיה רגע שהוא יסתכל עליי ויגיד לעצמו שעכשיו בא לו להתחתן איתי שיוציא טבעת (אם זה יהיה בסופר זה מצויין). גם היה שלב שאמרתי לו שמבחינתי ממש לא צריך טבעת, לא ממש הבנתי את הקטע הזה...

לפני כמה חודשים החלטתי בספונטניות לחפש לנו חופשת סקי ברגע האחרון (לעוד שבוע) ואכן הזמנו חופשת סקי באיטליה לעוד שבוע. באחד הימים באתר הסקי, אכלנו ארוחת צהריים במסעדה בתוך האתר ואז יצאנו החוצה, התחיל לרדת שלג והוא הלך רגע  לקצה של ההר ליד המסעדה לראות מה רואים משם וקרא לי לבוא לראות. כשהגעתי אליו הוא הוציא טבעת ואמר משהו (שאני ממש לא זוכרת מה זה היה) ופשוט נישקתי וחיבקתי אותו. מבחינתי היה מושלם, הוא לא יכל למצוא מקום ותזמון טוב יותר מבחינתי להציע.
אחר כך הוא סיפר לי שהוא הסתובב עם הטבעת כבר שלושה שבועות וחיכה לרגע המתאים, אמרתי לו שהוא בהחלט מצא את הרגע המתאים


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

חתונה קלילה בשלושה חודשים 
בגלל שרציתי מאוד חתונה בקיץ, בגלל סיבות של תחושות אישיות לגבי האירוע הזה ובגלל שאני מאוד פרפקציוניסטית החלטתי שעדיף בשביל הנפש שלי שהחתונה תיהיה קרובה (לא בלחץ אבל בזמן סביר ולא ארוך מידי), בן זוגי אהב את הרעיון של לא להפוך את זה למשהו כבד שמתכננים הרבה זמן. 

אני יכולה להגיד ששלושה חודשים זה בדיוק הזמן שהיינו צריכים ואפילו הספקתי להיות בתקופת מבחנים באמצע!

אני מאמינה שזה עניין של אופי, אנחנו יודעים מה אנחנו אוהבים ולא אוהבים ואנחנו לא כאלה שיבדקו מליון ספקים (ובהחלט לא חסר ואפשר ללכת לאיבוד בתחום הזה).
מבחינת ספקים כל מי שהתקשרנו היה פנוי למעט איפור שהמאפרות הטובות שרציתי בצפון היו תפוסות והתחלתי לפנות למאפרות מהמרכז שיגיעו אליי.

הדבר היחידי שמאוד רציתי לעשות ולא יכלתי בגלל חוסר הזמן (אולי גם בגלל שעבדתי ולמדתי בזמן ההכנות) זה DIY, אני מאוד מאוד אוהבת לעשות פרויקטי DIY ופשוט לא הספקתי (הכנתי אחד וחצי זריזים כאלה).


----------



## yael rosen (21/8/13)

כמה עדינות יש בכל תמונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מאוד מזדהה עם סעיף הזמן הדוחק, זה באמת מאוד לא פשוט


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

הספקים שלנו - כללי 
כשחיפשנו ספקים ניסיתי למצוא ספקים שלא עמוק בתעשיית החתונות, אולי זה לא המונח הנכון אבל הכוונה שרצינו ספקים שהרגשנו שיהיה אכפת להם, שזה לא יהיה עוד יום עבודה מתיש ובנוסף שיהיו אנשים נעימים, לא מלחיצים ואכפתיים שנרגיש שאנחנו יכולים לסמוך עליהם גם מבחינה אישית ולא רק מקצועית.

ברגע שהרגשתי קצת לא בנוח לא הייתי מסוגלת להמשיך עם אותו ספק. היה לי חשוב שאני ארגיש טוב ובטוח לאורך כל הדרך וגם שתיהיה כימיה טובה איתם כי בכל זאת זה הספקים שאנחנו הולכים לבלות איתם בתהליך או ביום האירוע וחשוב שיהיה כיף איתם.
בגלל זה כנראה יצא שחלק מהספקים שבחרנו הם כאלה שעושים גם חתונות וגם דברים אחרים או ספקים חדשים יחסית. אגב, אצלינו לפחות, זה לא השפיע באופן משמעותי על הסכום ששולם להם או על האיכות.

אני מאוד נהנתי מזה שלא הלכנו לראות הרבה מקומות והרבה ספקים אבל ברור שזה עניין של אופי. עשיתי כמעט את כל המחקר באינטרנט. בכל תחום יש כ"כ הרבה ספקים שאין סיכוי ל לעבור על כולם גם באינטרנט ותמיד יש איזה תחושה של אולי החמצתי מישהו? 
אספתי המלצות על מקומות וספקים (מהמלצות של חברים, אצל כל ספק שהיינו ביקשנו שימליץ לנו על ספקים מתחומים אחרים, המלצות מהפורום). אח"כ ביצענו מחקר באינטרנט, בחרנו והלכנו ל1-4 ספקים שאהבנו ועומדים בתקציב וסגרנו.


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

צלמת - אורלי פרל ניר - מדהימה! 
אז החלטתי להתחיל עם הצלמת המוכשרת שלנו כי כל* התמונות המדהימות* שתראו פה הן שלה או של הצלם הנוסף.

אז הצוות: סטילס - אורלי פרל ניר, סטילס נוסף - ליאור, וידאו - איתי בן זריהם

באחד מהשיטוטים הראשונים שלי בפורום ראיתי את הקרדיטים של הילה ומאוד אהבתי את התמונות בחתונה שלה, מאוד התחברתי אליהם. כשהתחלנו לחפש צלם ישר בדקתי את הצלמת של הילה, אורלי פרל ניר, וראיתי באתר את העבודה שלה ומיד התחברתי. צילומים מאוד מיוחדים ושונים. היא הצלמת הראשונה שהלכנו לראות. 

ראינו אחרי אורלי עוד שלושה צלמים מקסימים ומעולים א-ב-ל אחרי שראיתי את התמונות המיוחדות של אורלי כלום לא הצליח לגעת בי ככה. משהו בדרך ההסתכלות שלה ובאומנות שלה. גם בן זוגי התחבר הכי הרבה לצילומים שלה.

אני מאוד אוהבת לצלם (אני חובבת, לא מקצועית) וכשהראתי לבן זוגי את העבודות של אורלי באתר הוא הסתכל ואמר שזה ממש סגנון הצילום שלי! גם כשהראתי לחברה את האתר היא אמרה ביוזמתה שזה ממש כמו התמונות שאני מצלמת... מצחיק, לא ממש שמתי לב לזה אבל כנראה שיש סיבה לחיבור שלי...

לאורך כל היום היה פשוט כיף איתם! הם היו כ"כ מקסימים!!! היה כיף איתם לאורך כל היום והאירוע וזה מאוד מאוד חשוב לעבור את היום הזה עם אנשים שעושים לך טוב.

אז אני פשוט חייבת תודה ענקית להילה מהפורום שבזכותה אני כ"כ מאושרת ונרגשת מהתמונות שלנו - תודה רבה הילה!


----------



## דורמורי (21/8/13)

כל תמונה - פגז 
ובכלל יש משהו מאוד אמיתי ולא מצועצע בסיפור חתונה הזה. תגידי לבעלך שאני מפרגן מאוד על ההצעה בשבוע סקי! זאת האווירה והנופים הכי טובים שאפשר לבקש בפלנטה הזאת...


----------



## nigu2 (21/8/13)

נעליים משגעות!


----------



## rivkuntz (21/8/13)

אורלי אדירה  
כנראה שתהיה הצלמת השנייה אצלנו - 

איך היה איתי? אנחנו שוקלים אותו לוידאו שלנו


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

אתם תהנו איתה זה בטוח! 
איתי היה מקסים והיה כיף איתו ביום החתונה אבל עוד לא קיבלנו את הוידאו אז אני לא יכולה לחוות דעה. לפי הסרטונים שלו הוא עשה עלינו רושם טוב...


----------



## יוסי האדום (22/8/13)

וואו! אני כבר התקשרתי


----------



## hillala8 (22/8/13)

שמחתי לעזור


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

ייי שני קרדיטים בבת אחת! כיף!


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

הפיין קלאב או המקום שבזכותו התחלתי להנות 
ההודעה הזאת קצת ארוכה אז מי שלא רוצה לקרוא את הכל אני מאוד מאוד מאוד ממליצה על המקום!

הסגנון שרצינו היה משהו עם הרבה טבע או מקום ביתי כזה שנראה כמו מסעדה (ולא אולם עם תקרה גבוהה ופמוטים על השולחנות).
קיבלתי המלצות משני אנשים (שלא קשורים אחד לשני) שאני מאוד מעריכה את הטעם שלהם ושניהם המליצו לי על ה"פיין קלאב" ביערות הכרמל. הוא היה המקום השני והאחרון שראינו.
תמיד זה נשמע מוזר כשאנשים רושמים את זה אבל ברגע שהגענו פשוט ידענו שזה זה. זה ממש מקום בתוך הטבע!
כבר בנסיעה למקום עם כל הירוק מסביב הרגשתי במקום שאני אוהבת להיות בו, נדב שקיבל אותנו היה מאוד נחמד וסבלני והמקום פשוט הקסים אותי עם כל הטבע הטבעי שיש שם (שלא נשתל שם לטובת הגן, הוא פשוט היה שם כבר). ברגע שיצאתי משם התחלתי לחייך ולהנות מהמחשבה על החתונה שלנו! ראיתי את עצמי מתחתנת שם.

התלבטתי מאוד אם להתחיל מהאוכל או מהצוות ששניהם היו לנו כ"כ חשובים והיו מעולים.

*האוכל*
הקייטרינג הוא של המקום והאוכל כ"כ טעים וברמה גבוה מאוד, מרגיש כמו במסעדה מעולה. בתור חובבים של אוכל טוב זה היה אחד הדברים שהיה חשוב לנו בחתונה והם בהחלט עלו על הציפיות. אני לא הייתי אף פעם בחתונה שהיה אוכל כזה טעים, הסטייקים פשוט מעולים! עשויים כמו במסעדת סטייקים טובה והקינוחים מעולים! (ואני בדר"כ לא אוכלת קינוחים פרווה) והשף פשוט מקסים!
אחד הדברים שאנחנו והמשפחות שומעים הכי הרבה על החתונה זה על האוכל הטעים ועל כמה פעמים אנשים הלכו למלא שוב ושוב את הצלחת (זה היה בופה).

*ההתנהלות והצוות*
כל הצוות שעבדנו מולו במהלך הדרך היה פשוט מקסים! כל בקשה או מחשבה שהיתה לנו ניסו למצוא פתרון ותמיד תמיד היו נעימים ומסבירים. אף פעם לא ניסו "לדחוף" לנו דברים, היה פשוט תענוג לאורך כל הדרך, באירוע עצמו וגם לאחר מכן. זה בהחלט לא מובן מאליו.

אציין שהמחירים ב"פיין קלאב" לא זולים ומיוחד לא בקיץ ביום חמישי. אבל מאוד מאוד מאוד אהבתי את ההתנהלות שלהם. הם לוקחים מחיר אחד לאדם שכולל הכל (חוץ מהגברה ותאורה): בר חוץ טוב, עיצוב בסיסי וכד' ולא מאלה שאומרים: אוקי זה המחיר על הרצפה לכל אדם, עכשיו זה המחיר הכולל של X, זה המחיר הכולל של Y, זה המחיר הכולל שלZ  עכשיו לך תחלק כל דבר במספר האורחים שאתה חושב שיהיה לך... ככה היה במקום הראשון שראינו וזה נתן תחושה מאוד לא נעימה כאילו עובדים עליי ומבלבלים אותי ושלא אפספס משהו בטעות... 
אפילו החוזה שהם שלחו לנו היה קצר ולא רשום במשפטים מבלבלים. לא לכולם זה משנה אבל לי זה נתן תחושה מאוד מרגיעה על ההתחלה ושיש לי על מי לסמוך (לעומת הרבה סיפורים אחרים של חברות ששמעתי).

כל פעם ששמעתי על סיפורים של חברות שלי שגם ארגנו חתונה באותו זמן שמחתי שבחרנו בפיין קלאב. חברות סיפרו איך כל פעם צץ עוד משהו שצריך לשלם עליו ועוד משהו שאי אפשר להתפשר בו. דמיינתי את עצמי כל פעם נכנסת ללחץ ועצבים כשאני מגלה דברים כאלה ואצלינו זה פשוט לא קרה לי אפילו פעם אחת, היה שווה את השקט הנפשי שלי ואת החוויה הטובה שהיתה לי לאורך כל ההתארגנות לחתונה. 

אוסיף עוד משהו חשוב על המקום - החברים של ההורים מאוד אהבו את המקום וציינו ממש לחיוב שהיה שקט ויכלו לדבר בנוחות בזמן הריקודים.


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

עוד תמונה של המקום


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

איפור ושיער - ליאת מאמן 
טוב אז אם חששתי שהכל הלך לי בקלות, פה זה לא קרה... ייתכן שזה שלמדתי איפור מקצועי לפני כמה שנים השפיע פה (אני לא עוסקת בזה, רק עשיתי קורס)... הייתי מאוד ביקורתית כלפי עבודות באתרים. אחרי שהתקשרתי לשלוש מאפרות בצפון שהיו תפוסות לקח לי הרבה מאוד זמן למצוא מישהי שאהבתי גם את העבודות שלה וגם את השיחה איתה, היה לי חשוב מישהי שיהיה לי נעים איתה ביום הזה. לקח לי כמה שבועות למצוא. פה היו רגעים שחשבתי לעצמי "למה לעזאזל אני עושה את האירוע הזה?!" -אבל  בסוף היה משתלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בנוגע לשיער, יש לי תלתלים שאני מאוד אוהבת והולכת פזור כל הזמן, לא רציתי להיראות מישהי אחרת ורציתי רק שיעשו לי בייביליס על הטבעי שלי וקצת אסוף בצד. אני מאמינה שכל המתולתלות כאן יוכלו להזדהות...

כשהמליצו לי על ליאת מאמן נכנסתי לאתר שלה ואחרי כמה שניות פשוט ידעתי שזה זה, התקשרתי, ליאת היתה מקסימה וישר קבעתי איפור ושיער נסיון. אחרי שהייתי פזיזה ולפני שהלכתי לנסיון עשיתי מחקר באינטרנט כמו שאני תמיד עושה וגיליתי ש Bobbachka המקסימה גם עשתה אצלה, התייעצתי איתה והרגשתי עוד יותר רגועה – תודה לך!
באיפור ושיער נסיון ליאת היתה מקסימה וסבלנית וישר סגרתי איתה.

ביום האירוע ליאת הגיעה למקום ההתארגנות שלי אפילו קצת לפני הזמן והשרתה אוירה רגועה ונעימה כל היום! היה לי מאוד כיף לבלות איתה את היום הזה!
ליאת מקצועית ומוכשרת מאוד וקיבלתי המון מחמאות!


----------



## Bobbachka (21/8/13)

יאי! 
את נראית נפלא!!!


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

שמלה - ורד גלעדי 
מההתחלה החלטתי שאת השמלה אני רוצה מיוחד ואיך שבא לי!!! אז התחלתי לחפש שמלה קצרה עד הברכיים! בכל מקרה, קצר או ארוך ידעתי שאני רוצה משהו קליל...

חיפשתי באינטרנט באתרים של מעצבי שמלות כלה (חיפשתי מראש מחירים שלא יעלו על המחיר המקסימלי שהקצבתי לעצמי), החלטתי שאני לא רוצה ללכת סתם למלא מקומות ובאמת כל מה שהיה נראה לי קצת לא הסגנון שלי - פסלתי. 
במקום הראשון שהלכתי אליו מצאתי דגמים ארוכים יפיפיים שאהבתי אבל זה לא לגמרי היה זה (גם בגלל שזה מקום מוכר ומומלץ היו הרבה נשים במקום ולמרות שהיו נחמדים אליי ונתנו לי יחס מלא הרגשתי שזה מסחרי קצת, ואולי זה בסדר אבל לא הרגיש לי אישי מספיק).

אח"כ הלכתי לורד גלעדי, הסטודיו נמצא בבית שלה, כבר שנכנסים לבית של ורד המקום מקסים! והיא כ"כ נחמדה ונעימה. מדדתי שתי שמלות עד הברכיים ופתאום עלה לי חיוך רחב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, הרגשתי שלא משנה איזה סגנון ועל איזה שמלה אלך אני בידיים טובות, היא כ"כ מוכשרת שכל שמלה שהיתה שם היתה מדהימה ומיוחדת בעיניי. בנוסף גם התחושה שהיא משרה בהחלט מוסיפה בעיניי הרבה! הרגשתי שיהיה לי כיף. אח"כ הלכתי לעוד מקום אחד אבל זה כבר היה די מיותר...

אני חייבת לשתף שבאופן אישי לא היה לי פשוט להחליט על איזה סגנון של שמלה ללכת, לא היתה שמלה אחת שהסתכלתי במראה ואמרתי "זה זה". היו אצל ורד כמה דגמים וסגנונות שאהבתי מאוד! אז אם מישהי מרגישה ככה גם - זה בסדר ולמרות שהתלבטתי הרבה אני כ"כ מרוצה ומאוהבת בשמלה המיוחדת שלי!

ורד פשוט מוכשרת! כל שמלה שלה מיוחדת ומושקעת! לאורך כל הדרך קיבלתי ממנה יחס אישי (שהיה לי מאוד חשוב) ומענה והתייחסות רצינית לכל מחשבה או בקשה שהיתה לי. השמלה שלי יצאה מיוחדת בדיוק כמו שרציתי ויותר מזה! כולם החמיאו לי וציינו כמה מיוחדת ומקסימה השמלה, והיה לי נוח וכיף עם השמלה כל היום!


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

אני והשמלה


----------



## haych (21/8/13)

וואו על הכל! 
את יפהיפיה
השמלה מקסימה ומיוחדת - רצף השמלות הקצרות שרואים בפורום בזמן האחרון גורם לי להתחרט שלא בחרתי גם בשמלה כזו.
הפיין קלאב-מהמם! זה היה אחד המקומות שראינו ונפסל מטימי לוגיסטיקה וכסף-מבחינת מראה המקום והיחס הוא מוביל על הגן שבחרנו by far!


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

תודה רבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף לשמוע!


----------



## Norma Desmond (21/8/13)

וואו, איזו תמונה מושלמת! 
את נראית יפיפה והשמלה פשוט מושלמת, והכל בשילוב עם הצילום הנפלא! מקסים! זו נראית כמו תמונה של פיה מהאגדות


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

תודה רבה! 
איזה מחמאה


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

נפלא! 
גם השמלה וגם התמונה...
מחמיאה לך מאוד!


----------



## nigu2 (21/8/13)

לא נעים לומר על כל תמונה 'וואו' 
אבל ממש וואו!!! את מהממת! האיפור, השיער השמלה, הנעליים (אני התחתנתי עם שמלה ארוכה כמו כולן בסוף, אבל מאוהבת בכלות עם שמלות קצרות!).. והתמונות נהדרות!


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

תודה רבה!!


----------



## פיiנה (21/8/13)

וואו


----------



## Rainbow syrup (21/8/13)

וואו!׳ כמה שיק!! את מהממת. ישר לכלות אורבניות


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## ray of light (21/8/13)

מהממת! 
השמלה וגם את מדהימות 
ממש אהבתי את השמלה!


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## Shmutzi (21/8/13)

איזו תמונה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נראית נהדר!


----------



## pipidi (21/8/13)




----------



## תלתלינה25 (21/8/13)

טוב תקשיבי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מעטות השמלות שראיתי ואמרתי "שיט,למה היא לא שלי?" אבל שלך היא לגמרי כזו!

השמלות של ורד פשוט מדהימות, ראיתי את העיצובים שלה לראשונה דרך כלות אורבניות וכל כך התבאסתי שהיא נמצאת רחוק.


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

תודה רבה! 
השמלות שלה באמת מדהימות ומיוחדות אחת אחת!


----------



## fusa (22/8/13)

איזה שיק ! 
מהממת


----------



## SimplyMe1 (22/8/13)

מקסימה, והסגנון של הצלמת נעים וציורי כ"כ


----------



## יוסי האדום (22/8/13)

שמלה יפיפיה!


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

ועוד אני והשמלה


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (21/8/13)

שמלה מקסימה 
על אף שהיא לא ארוכה היא נראית ממש נסיכתית.

וגם, ליאת מאמן


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## yael rosen (21/8/13)

נפלא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את, השמלה, הנעליים
והתמונות הנהדרות האלו (שאפו על בחירת הצלמת!! לא הכרתי אותה) - לכולן יש עומק, ותחושה של עדינות מהממת.
נהנית מכל רגע


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

תודה רבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף לשמוע את זה ממך! אני מאוד מעריכה את הטעם שלך!


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

נעליים - קלארקס 
בגלל שעשיתי שמלה קצרה עד לברכיים ואני לא גבוהה במיוחד הייתי צריכה נעליים עם עקב גבוה ובנוסף לזה הייתי צריכה עקב לא סיכה בגלל הדק. זה היה מאוד קשה, רוב הנעליים עם העקב הגבוהה העקב מאוד דק ואלו שלא הן בדר"כ גסות קצת... 
מישהי המליצה לי ללכת לקלארקס, כן זה נעלי נוחות אבל יש להם שם גם אחלה עיצובים! ושם מצאתי אותן והרווחתי גם נוחות.
הלכתי איתם מהצהריים ועד לריקודים ועדיין היה לי נוח אבל החלטתי שאולי יהיה פחות נוח לקפוץ ולרקוד עם נעלי עקב... אני הולכת קצת עם נעלי עקב והן בהחלט נעלי העקב הכי נוחות שהיו לי.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (21/8/13)

מהממותתתתת !!!!


----------



## Shmutzi (21/8/13)

נעליים ממש יפות! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הן מעור?


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וכן 
אני כמעט בטוחה שהן מעור. הן גם לא זולות כ"כ...


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

נעליים להחלפה - רוני קנטור 
בעקרון תכננתי לרקוד יחפה (כי ככה אני הכי אוהבת) אבל הרבה אנשים הלחיצו אותי שיהיו שברי זכוכית ושידרכו עליי עם עקבים ועוד...
ראיתי באינטרנט נעליים שטוחות מקסימות של רוני קנטור ושלושה ימים לפני החתונה הלכתי לקנות אותן.
אני זוכרת שקראתי שהנעליים שלה לא כ"כ נוחות אבל שלי היו נוחות אבל אולי כי הן שטוחות...


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

עגילים – אפרת קסוטו 
אין לי הרבה מה לרשום, כל הדברים שלה מהממים!
בגלל הפפיונים בכתפיים החלטתי שעדיף עגילים צמודים.


----------



## haych (21/8/13)

מה זה? כל הדברים שלה מהממים! 
מה טווח המחירים פחות או יותר?
סבתא שלי רוצה לקנות לי תכשיט - והכל אצלה כ"כ יפה!


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

זה גולדפילד 
עולה כמה מאות שקלים, שלי עלו 360.


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

לק - אני 
אז אני סידרתי ומרחתי לעצמי לק יום לפני החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לק של גייד מספר 377 (MELROSE) בצבע כתום אפרסק כזה...
ברגליים מרחתי לק ורדרד שקוף.


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

בגדים וכובע מדליק לחתן 
בן זוגי לא רצה חליפה, הוא רצה משהו שיהיה הוא ושהוא ירגיש בנוח איתו. אמרתי לו שמבחינתי מה שהוא רוצה יהיה טוב (מבחינתי גם מכנס קצר הולך). אח"כ הצעתי לו שיכול להיות יפה כובע מגניב והוא אהב את הרעיון.

את הבגדים והכובע קנינו בזארה.
הוא לבש מכנס בז'-מוקה, חולצה מכופתרת לבנה וחגורה חום כהה.
קנינו לו שם גם חולצה לבנה קצרה שאם הוא ירצה להחליף אבל לא השתמש בה.

את הנעליים קנינו בקסטרו - נעלי "מגף" יפייפיות בחום כהה. כמובן שאם אפשר להלחיץ את הכלה ולקנות נעליים יום וחצי לפני החתונה - למה לא?


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

תמונה חמודה של הנעליים שלנו ביחד


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

טבעות - דניאל מתת 
אני רציתי טבעת פשוטה בזהב צהוב ומעט מעוגלת (שתתאים גם ליד טבעת האירוסין).
בן הזוג לא ממש ידע מה הוא רצה אבל הוא מדד כמה דוגמאות ובחר די מהר. אני לעומת זאת, למרות שרציתי הכי פשוט שיש, התלבטתי הרבה בין עובי כזה או אחר חחח (מזל שאנחנו משלימים ולא דומים בקטע הזה, אני נוראית! חח)

הלכנו למקום שחבר שלי עשה לי את טבעת האירוסין והם אמרו שאין להם הרבה דוגמאות לטבעות נישואין והמליצו לנו על דניאל מתת שם סגרנו. 
מקום ממש נחמד, אוירה נעימה, ישבנו בנוחות בכיסא והמוכר המקסים הביא לנו בהרבה רוגע ונעימות דוגמאות לראות. לציין לטובה שכל פעם כשלא היינו מרוצים, רצינו לראות עוד דוגמאות או רצינו "אותו דבר רק עם ..." הוא הלך לחפש והביא. הוא היה נחמד ועם הרבה סבלנות.

לפני שסגרנו סופית רציתי ללכת לגקסון לראות על מה מדובר. אני ממש לא התחברתי למקום, ממש כמו שוק! יש מלא אנשים, מלא מגשים של טבעות על הדלפקים שבקושי אפשר להגיע אליהם מרוב אנשים והמוכרות בכלל לא מתייחסות. המחיר היה זהה למחיר שאנחנו קיבלנו בדניאל מתת. אני אישית לא מתחברת למקומות כאלה, אני אוהבת לבחור ברוגע ולא כשכולם מתנפלים... במיוחד שהמחיר זהה.


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

צוהר 
בגלל ששנינו חילונים ולא כ"כ ידענו מה צריך לעשות וגם שמעתי סיפורים לא נעימים על רבנויות והדרכות כלה החלטנו לעשות דרך צוהר.
לא הצטערנו לרגע! התהליך דרכם כ"כ נח ולא מעיק. מגיעים פעם אחת בלי להמתין בתור ועם שני עדים (במקום להגיע פעמיים) ופעם אחת לקחת את הכתובה, כל השאר זה בדואר או במחשב. 
בנוסף, הדרכת הכלות היתה נעימה מאוד, מישהי צעירה ונחמדה שלא נכנסה לי לחיים הפרטיים ורק הסבירה בנועם את כל התהליך (אומנם אני לא ממש מתחברת לרוב הדברים שהיא אמרה אבל היא היתה מקסימה ונעימה וזה היה יחסית קצר).
בקיצור – מאוד מומלץ! ברגע שנרשמנו דרכם הורדנו מעצמנו את הדאגות לעניינים האלה.


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

רב - רונן לוביץ 
כמה אנשים שונים המליצו לנו מאוד על הרב רונן לוביץ אז החלטנו להתקשר אליו (התקשרנו חודשיים ושבוע לפני החתונה והבנתי שהיה לנו מזל שהוא היה פנוי), הלכנו לראות אותו באירוע, הוא היה קליל, אהבנו אותו וסגרנו איתו.

כשבועיים וחצי לפני החתונה נפגשנו איתו, הוא היה מאוד נחמד, נעים והסביר הכל בסבלנות. כמו כן הוא לא השרה אוירה של כפייה דתית וכל דבר שצריך לעשות הוא הסביר בנועם את הסיבות לכך. מאוד שמחתי שסגרנו איתו.

ביום האירוע הוא הגיע מוקדם ובחופה הוא היה מעולה, עשה טקס קצר ולעניין, דיבר בנועם והיה פשוט אחלה! אחרי האירוע כמה מהאורחים ביקשו את המספר שלו וזה נראה לי אומר הכל...


----------



## shirleeey (21/8/13)

הוא מצוהר או שהזמנתם בנפרד?


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

הזמנו בנפרד 
בעבר הוא היה רב של צוהר אבל עכשיו כבר לא...


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

השירים שלנו 
שיר כניסה לחופה:
אהבה ממבט ראשון - אריק איינשטיין

שיר שבירת הכוס:
Beatles - She loves you

לא היה לנו סלואו רשמי אבל היו לנו שני שירי סלואו לסיום הערב:
Wonderful tonight - Eric Clapton
Falling slowly - Glen Hansard


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

עוד כמה דברים... 
וואו רשמתי כמה שעות את הקרדיטים בצד לפני שהתחלתי להעלות לפורום ועדיין לקח לי שעתיים!

עוד כמה דברים קטנים שהיו:

קשקושים לרחבה - זה כיף וצבעוני ועושה שמח!
בגלל שמדובר באנשים אני לא יכולה להעלות תמונה אבל יצאו תמונות משגעות עם זה!
בנוסף לדברים הרגילים קניתי גם מסיכות לעיניים מקרטון כזה (בחנות תחפושות בהרצליה) וזה הלך טוב והצטלם יפה...

מגנטים - כי אוהבים את זה וזאת מתנה יפה לאורחים
התלבטתי בהתחלה אם כן או לא כי זה קצת נדוש אבל לא הצלחתי למצוא משהו אחר שאהבתי (לא רציתי שאנשים יעמדו בתור לאיזה אטרקציה ממוסחרת שנמצאת מחוץ לרחבה) וגם בסופו של דבר אני מאוד אוהבת לצאת מחתונה עם מגנט שלנו.

DIY בקטנה  (אוהבת מאוד ופשוט לא היה לי זמן):
בועות סבון עם עטיפה שהדפסנו בנייר מדבקה בבית והדבקנו.
סלסלה לשירותים של הנשים.


----------



## פיiנה (21/8/13)

דרך מי עשית את המגנטים? 
והאם את ממליצה?


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

פשוט ממגנט 
הוא מהצפון.

המגנטים שלו מאוד מאוד מאוד איכותיים. הוא מדפיס במדפסת פוטו איכותית ומגנטים באיכות מאוד גבוהה (הכי טוב שלנו יש במקרר).

לצלם קוראים ליאור. הוא היה מאוד נחמד ונעים לאורך כל הדרך, היה נשמע שממש אכפת לו שניהיה מרוצים ושהכל יהיה בסדר. הוא עושה רושם מאוד אמין ביחס לצלמי מגנטים אחרים.

בעקרון האורחים לא אמרו לנו עליו כלום אבל אני לא יודעת אם זה אומר משהו (לא בטוחה שמישהו חושב להביע דעה על צלם המגנטים). אולי בנות אחרות פה יכולות להגיד אם להן החמיאו על צלם המגנטים ואז אפשר לדעת אם זה אומר משהו...

האחים שלי היו מאוד מרוצים מהמגנטים שהוא עשה להם ולילדים שלהם (אח אחד אפילו מדפיס את אחת התמונות על כרטיס האשראי שלו)


----------



## פיiנה (22/8/13)

תודה


----------



## pilpelet4u (21/8/13)

נראה לי שזהו... 
אם שכחתי משהו או שיש שאלות או שאתן רוצות עוד איזה תמונות של משהו אשמח מאוד לשתף!

כ"כ כיף בפורום הזה וכולכן פשוט מקסימות! עזרתן לי מאוד לאורך כל הארגון של החתונה אז תודה ענקית לכן!


----------



## simplicity83 (21/8/13)

עוד! ברור שאנחנו רוצות עוד תמונות! 
הכל כל כך מקסים, שאין מצב שאני מסתפקת ב- 20 תמונות (כן, ספרתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
בקיצור - 
יאללה, לעסק  
בינתיים הכל מדהים, אני אשמח לראות עוד!


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

חחחח הצחקת אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה רבה. אעלה בקרוב עוד קצת...


----------



## yeela10 (21/8/13)

מקסים. פשוט הכל מקסים


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

אין ספק שלא קראת את ההודעה שלי... 
בה נכתבו כל הדברים שעוד לא כתבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני אישית אשמח לראות הזמנות.


----------



## afrikana (21/8/13)

גם אני רוצה עוד! 
הקרדיטים מקסימים והתמונות יפות,
יאללה תפנקי אותנו בעוד כמה...

סליחה גיברת! מה עם מקדימים??? מה עם הזמנות??? מה עם תשל"כ??? 
הלו הלו הפורום דורש עוד!


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

איך שכחתי את ההזמנות?! אוסיף אותן... 
תודה רבה!


----------



## Shmutzi (21/8/13)

בטח שעוד (תמונות)! 
התמונות ממש נפלאות, נראה שעשיתם בחירה מצויינת בצלמת, כל תמונה ממש מספרת סיפור. 
מאוד אהבתי את הבחירות שלכם בלבוש, בתכשיטים (לאפרת קסוטו יש דברים מקסימים), צבע הלק, הנעלים ו... הבנת שהכל


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

יווו תודה רבה!


----------



## Raspail (21/8/13)

וואו תשמעי התמונות מדהימות!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמונות מוקפדות ומסוגננות, ופשוט..... קסומות!!! ממש אהבתי! אפילו רצתי לקרוא לחברה שמתחתנת בקרוב ומחפשת צילום בדיוק בסגנון הזה!

גם אני הייתי מאד שמחה לראות יותר תמונות... (ברור!)
אבל בכל מקרה נהניתי לראות ולקרוא. את יפייפיה, השמלה שלך מיוחדת ומהממת, והתמונות שלך עם השמלה כובשות ושמחות ומתוקות להפליא!


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

תודה רבה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף לקרוא!


----------



## פרשo (21/8/13)

מהמם!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אהבתי מאוד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כמובן שנשמח לעוד תמונות


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## pipidi (21/8/13)

הכל מהמם, את, הבחירות, הצילומים! עוד! עוד!


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## yael rosen (21/8/13)

זה יפה ככה??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמו שאמרתי לך בהתחלה - התמונות יפיפיות בקנה מידה עולמי!!!
השיק נוטף ממך, וככל שאני מסתכלת על תמונות, ככה אני רוצה לראות עוד
אז זה יפה להשאיר אותי ככה בלי עוד תמונות...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










מהממת אחת! איזו חתונה יפה ומרגשת


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

איזה מקסימה את! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גרמת לי לחייך חיוך רחב! תודה רבה רבה!

כבר אני מעלה עוד קצת תמונות...


----------



## פיבי הרטי (22/8/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
כמובן שצריך עוד ועוד .... תמונות
איזו עדינות בכל התמונות והפרטים
ממש מזכיר לי בלרינה (אל תשימי לב להקשרים שרצים לי בראש)
נראה שעשיתם את החתונה שהכי טובה לכם וגם לא נראית לחוצה


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

הזמנה - סטודיו פופאפ 
איך שכחתי לכתוב על ההזמנה המקסימה?!

אז סוגיית ההזמנות עברה שינויים רבים.
רציתי מאוד לעשות משהו לבד, DIY (סרטים, קראפט,...) או תמונה שאצלם. התייעצתי על זה גם איתכן בפורום. הנושא ירד לצערי בעיקר בגלל חוסר זמן...
כשכבר היינו ממש גבוליים עם התחלת חלוקה של הזמנות והחלטנו לוותר, זכרתי שנתקלתי פעם בעיצובים המקסימים של סטודיו פופאפ, נכנסנו לאתר ותוך כמה דקות בחרנו דוגמא מקסימה מקסימה (מהדוגמאות המוכנות שיש באתר) - כל ההזמנות באתר פשוט יפייפיות!

נגה היתה מקסימה, ייעצה לנו וביצעה לנו את ההזמנה ממש במהירות וההזמנה יצאה ממש מקסימה! אני יודעת שאת פה אז תודה רבה!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




קיבלנו הרבה מאוד מחמאות על ההזמנה!

כמובן שאני ממליצה בחום!


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

קישור לדוגמא באתר  דוגמא להזמנה


----------



## פיiנה (22/8/13)

כמעט לקחנו את ההזמנה הזאת 
וגם החתונה שלנו תהיה בפיין קלאב... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שאלה מוזרה ביותר, אבל אני חייבת... מה צבע המפיות שלקחתם? אנחנו מתקשים לבחור


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

חחחח בכיף 
אנחנו לקחנו מפות בצבע שמנת ומפיות בצבע מוקה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




איזה כיף לכם בפיין קלאב! אתם לא תצטערו לרגע!


----------



## פיiנה (22/8/13)

תודה


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

מקדימים - יערות הכרמל


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

עוד מקדימים


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/8/13)

מהמם! קרדיטים מקסימים! 
מאד התחברתי לכל הבחירות שלכם!!! ובכלל, את נראית נפלא!


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

עוד מקדימים


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

עוד


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

ועוד


----------



## SimplyMe1 (22/8/13)

וואו, כמו מציור, כמו מסיפור 
אני לא יודעת למה זה יותר מתאים,
פשוט תגדילו את התמונה הזו!


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

תמונה שאני מאוד אוהבת


----------



## ronitvas (29/8/13)

קוראת את הקרדיטים שלך בהמשכים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה תמונות!!!! הרבה זמן לא ראיתי כאלה - אבל אין לי ספק שזה קשור גם לכם - יופי של בחירות ויופי של סטייל!
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם - חיים מלאים וטובים


----------



## pilpelet4u (3/9/13)

תודה רבה!!!


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

אנחנו עם הקשקושים 
יש תמונות ממש מגניבות מהריקודים אבל לא נעים לי להעלות תמונות שאנשים אחרים מופיעים בהן...


----------



## FayeV (22/8/13)

וואו ענקי! 
התמונות פשוט מדהימות, וגם השמלה! בכל תמונה אני רואה פרט אחר בה שאני אוהבת. כל הכבוד על בחירת הספקים והמון המון מזל טוב


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

תודה רבה!


----------



## hillala8 (22/8/13)

איזה כיף של קרדיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אם אורלי לא הייתה גם הצלמת שלי, בחיי, הייתי מקנאת.

אני מרגישה קשר מיוחד לקרדיטים האלו וכמובן ממש שמחה באתם מרוצים מהתמונות של אורלי.

הכל נראה מדהים, איזה סטיילינג והקפדה, ממש אהבתי את השמלה והתמונות אחת-אחת יצירות אמנות!


----------



## pilpelet4u (22/8/13)

תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה כיף לשמוע!!!

ותודה לך גם על כל העצות!


----------

